# Superfast from Scotland - Any Tips?



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking to book for next June for 3 weeks.

Any tips of how to book this cheaply? Have emailed Superfast as their online booking gives some error when trying to book/quote.

Our M/H is 3m high and 7M long, looking for a cabin.

Cheers


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2point

we are in St Andrews and have been to france 4 times this year, all have NOT been by ferry, especially the Rosyth one.........we have taken the option to use the tunnel and it has still worked out better priced than the ferry, the downside is the longish journey to the south

Paul


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Paul.

We've looked taking the shorter ferry but don't fancy the drive down and especially the drive back.

We're looking to use the time on board to be part of the holiday, enjoy a few drinks and arrive relatively fresh.

Do you drive in one go, ferry and then stop, or drive, stop then ferry?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi , I just tried their site and it worked ok ..

http://www.superfast.com/Scotland/English/index.asp

2 Adults and 2 kids with aircraft seats : 7mt length 3 mt height

26/10/2005 17:00	Rosyth / Zeebrugge	SUPERFAST X	27/10/2005 12:00
Open	Zeebrugge / Rosyth

Description	Price	Quantity	Total	
Print page
Adult	41.50	2	83.00
Child	20.75	1	20.75
Infant	20.75	1	20.75
Camper	104.00	1	104.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Fuel Surcharge (Veh)	6.80	1	6.80
Port Service TAX	6.00	1	6.00
Fuel Surcharge (Pax)	20.40	1	20.40

Total: GBP 261.70

Description	Price Quantity	Total 
Adult	36.00	2	72.00
Child	18.00	1	18.00
Infant	18.00	1	18.00
Camper	85.00	1	85.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Aircraft Type Seats	0.00	1	0.00
Fuel Surcharge (Veh)	6.80	1	6.80
Port Service TAX	6.00	1	6.00
Fuel Surcharge (Pax)	20.40	1	20.40

Total: GBP 226.20

Grand Total: GBP 487.90


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim, I tried the out of season dates but wanted to book for Jun/Jul next year, these dates are coming up in error.

Just looked at NorfolkLine - £63 and P&O - £100. Of course I'd have to add the extra fuel on and have the extra drive and stopover. Not sure if I'm tempted yet. If I can get from Scotland for around the £500 mark I'll be going for that.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

hello 2point.
We have been travelling with Superfast since it started 3 years ago and as long as it lasts will continue to use it no matter the cost! We have been able to drive to croatia/slovienia and many other places far south of where we would be able to drive if we had the long drive down south. WE live 20 mls from Rosyth.
The fares look expensive because you pay it all out in one go but we have costed it with a stay overnight on the way south and on the way back and there (for us) is about £50 difference. with far fewer miles being put on your motorhome.
This year we have used it 3 times and will be going back over for 10 days to Belgium for Christmas Markets. We had thought on taking a coach tour to see the markets but it was £300 each for 4nights. Compare that with your own van, going where you want, when you want and it is very much cheaper even using Superfast.
Let us know if you need any other tips, we always take a cabin (too old for a seat overnight).
Frankie


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Cheers Frankie, we're only 20 minutes too (Livingston).

We'll be restricted to school holidays from now on so expect a hit there, but we want to make the most of being on the continent. We've budgeted up to £800 for the crossing with cabin.

This sounds a horendous figure, but feel it's worth it for us to get the most out of our holiday.

The crossings slightly out of season look to be good value.

How rough are the ships, I'm OK but Paula can get a little queasy?

How good/bad is the food on board? Worth going for the a-la-carte or stick to the buffet?

Still a long way to go yet, M/H doesn't get build unitl Dec, delivered in Jan and picked up in Mar!


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 2point,
just to let you know that Superfast are now doing 10% discount offer all of next year. I wrote a PM to you did you get it.? let me know cos' I wrote giving you a lot of info on the ship. We live in Motherwll so not that far from you.
Good luck, if you didnot get my message, I can send it again no problem
Frankie


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't get the PM frankie, just checked.

I'd appreciate the extra info, the 10% looks a winner!

Cheers


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

HI,
sorry you didn't get my PM. I am sending this one as a post in case it doesn't go through again.
The meals on the ship are excellent but we usually stop at the large TESCO just before the bridge. WE do our last shopping and get a large meal as they are a bit expensive on board. We then get fresh fillings and bread, youghurts etc for on board. there is a small sandwich bar on board but it doesn't really have much. Anything we need for the ship we take onboard with us. We always have breakfast on board but I woud advise going up early as it fills up really quick.
There is entertainment on board but we usually take our small portable DVD player. I also take a small kettle (remember the adaptor). as we like a coffee first thing in the morning.Sounds as if I take a lot but not really. Only 1 rucksack each. You don't need towels as there are plenty in yur room.
WE have now travelled 14 times o this ship and we have always found the crossing smooth and with no problems.
They start to board the ship about 2.30 so you can be as early as you like.
Any more specific infor you need, let me know. keep in touch, let us know the progress with your new van. Where are you getting it from cos' there aren't many places in Scotland as you kknow?


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

New van was delivered to Knowepark last week, we went in over the weekend to pay the balance and have a good look round it. Really strange to be in your own van instead of a demo unit, doesn't feel real yet. Had a good look at the Adria Azola, the new Renault one. It's a good £5k more than ours, on reflection I think we';ve made the right choice.

We won't be picking it up until March 1st, new plate and Scotland a little (!) warmer.

We're going back in jan to organise the awning, BBQ point and to see about getting a Gaslow refillable system fitted.

Just got my holiday dates authorised at work, booking the ferry this weekend, we'll be leaving Sat June 24th, returning Friday July 14th. Cost comes in at just a shade over £600. Quite happy with that really, coming back will be the biggest benefit.

Cheers


----------

